# TILDREN SIDE EFFECTS PLEASE ADVISE



## bailey14 (16 November 2008)

Does anyones horse or anyone who you know's horse ever had any experience with side effects of Tildren.  My friends horse is having it injected intraveneously on Wednesday for bone spavin and she is concerned as her horse is prone to spasmodic colic and also has 2nd degree heart block.  Anyone advise?  Any vets out there - how great is the risk please?  I understand from a previous link someone left for a fact sheet from the drug company that 11% of horses develop colic.  That my friend is not so worried about but she is obviously worried about risk of heart attack and has not had chance to speak to her vet yet about her concerns.  I'm popping to Tescos for an hour now, be back soon to read any replies - PLEASE HELP!! x


----------



## hussar (16 November 2008)

It's four years ago now but one of my horses had intravanous Tildren for navicular. He was kept in the vet hospital overnight so they could keep him under observation due to the risk of colic, but nothing was said about any other side effects. In the event he was fine (but the Tildren didn't work either).

Is your friend's horse going to be under vet supervision overnight?


----------



## hellspells (16 November 2008)

The side effects of tildren can be much worse when combined with other drugs such as NSAID - which generally doesn't happen - unless the horse is a tit like mine and spilts its nostril open two days later, requiring sedation and sutures.  She coliced for the first time in her life but it was only mild - although she also went toxic for a week afterwards which was far worse.

Your friends vet would not have suggested the Tildren if he thought it unsuitable for your friends horse, there are plenty of other drugs on the market (albeit more expensive) that have similar properties and effects.

Hope your friends horse is ok - and she get to speak to vet about it x


----------



## bailey14 (16 November 2008)

No he is having the drip in his stable where he is kept on a big yard.  It is the only time/day the vet can come.  Also my friend will be at work as she has just started a new job and its only her fourth week and she has had two days off already for a hospital appointment and to take her horse to the veterinary centre to assess his problem which has led to the recommendation for Tildren.  Her dad will be there for the 1 1/2 hours the vet says he will be with the horse but she obvioulsy can't expect him to stop three or four hours on top of that till she gets there from work as he is nearly 75!  Fortunately its a big yard and the staff would soon start the afternoon shift so I there will be someone around to just walk past every now and then to just check him.  I think she is more concerned about the heart attack risk.


----------



## bailey14 (16 November 2008)

I think you might be right Hellspells about the vet not recommending it when he knows the horses history of being colicky and also the 2nd degree heart block that the horse has.  I can't understand why the vet didn't go down the injection into the joint first before using Tildren but I am not sure of all the facts so can't really comment.  Thanks for your help I will pass it on to her. x


----------



## Ottinmeg (16 November 2008)

mine had tildren 2 weeks ago and all the vet said was there was a slight risk of colic but never mentioned anything about heart attack etc.


----------



## bushbaby28 (16 November 2008)

mine has had 3 lots, 2 weeks apart for the last couple of months for side bone (new experiementary treatment). went into vets for this because of the risk and i would recommend they stay at vets for at least 2-4 hours afterwards so they can be monitored for heart problems or colic. 

he was absolutely fine and no worries at all- although i found his poo was quite splodgy and light coloured for a few days afterwards. 

i have lots of sympathy for your friend as i was so worried. If they do get colic its not severe and usually corrects itself so don't worry too much. xx


----------



## sare_bear (16 November 2008)

HI.

The horse is generally sedated to keep the horse quiet and still whilst being dripped. Out of all the horses I have used Tildren on (Worked for practice that trialed it), I have only had one horse that had a mild spasmodic colic afterwards, which self resolved. 

If dripping them out on the yard I have given them a drug to relieve the possible colic side effets, but depends on individual vet. Other side effects reported is sweating, occ muscle tremors and excess salivation. (very rare). A few may also get a temporary swelling over the vein where the catheter is placed, but goes quickly.

It also gets dripped in very slowly to avoid a reaction, so wouldnt overly worry. 2 degree av heart block is quite common in horses and is not gen associated with heart disease so again dont worry on that front.


----------



## ihatework (17 November 2008)

My horse has had this drug on 2 separate times, both times he showed very mild colic symptoms but it resolved quickly. From the experience I have had with this drug for a horse with navicular I think the benefits far outweigh the risks


----------



## merlinsquest (17 November 2008)

Merlin has had it twice and had no ill effects what so ever 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Also the vet who gave it said the colic is a rare side effect and he has never had one colic


----------



## bailey14 (17 November 2008)

Thank you so very much, I really appreciate you putting our minds at rest x


----------



## bailey14 (17 November 2008)

thank you for your advice - much appreciated x


----------



## Julz (18 November 2008)

my mare has had Tildren administered on 2 occasions - with no problems at all. I think the very low risk of mild colic vs the effectiveness of the treatment is well worth the risk. Mild colic is easily treated.


----------



## stathama (21 November 2008)

We had our 122cms show pony on an iv twice and he didnt show any signs of colic or anything else. He did have the anticolic injection though at the same time. He was given the iv very slowly for about an hour, and the only thing i noticed was that he urinated constantly for a couple of hours after. But our vet said that was due to the fluid he was getting, he must have passed about 5 buckets of wee though which is a little more than the litre of saline. Our pony had this drug for navicular which was very agressive, however it didnt work for him and we had him put to sleep. He was only 6yo but his illness was extremely acute and completely unheard of in a pony of his type and age.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  If you need any further assistance, there is a guy at Ceva.com called Martin Gough and he was incredibly helpful to me with our plight for this little pony. Send an email to Ceva and I am sure he will get back to you. Hope this helps.


----------

